# Moving to York / Leeds as single professional?



## Dutchie (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello there, 

I may be moving due to a job offer in York. Just wondering how York is to live in as a single professional of 37 and if there is enough going on? Would you advise Leeds to live in and commute to York?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 24, 2016)

At the moment Leeds seems to be exploding with bars / cafes / restaurants so if that is your thing...

24hr train service between Leeds and York, 4 an hour during the day / peaks but very busy.

Leeds-List | Your Leeds Guide | What’s On and Going On


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 24, 2016)

I wouldn't choose a commute like that just to be near "stuff going on". York is a city!


----------



## snadge (Jan 24, 2016)

York is awesome.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2016)

I like York but I'd definitely find it a bit too quiet.

What do you like to do?


----------



## Dutchie (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies! I like going out, meeting new people, sports, etc. 
Are there a few expats living there? I would like a lively place where people are open to meet up etc.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 24, 2016)

In that situation I'd just live in York.  It's not as lively as Leeds but it's hardly a sleepy village, and it is lovely.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 24, 2016)

Can't go more than 30 yards in York without finding a really good pub ...


----------



## Dutchie (Jan 24, 2016)

Hahaha that sounds amazing ;-)


----------



## snadge (Jan 24, 2016)

Bad side of York is that you may find a lot of Tory cunts on the wrong side of Camerons pig pen, they haven't got the bottle to join UKIP because of that oik Farange, but they are not racsists. 

They are extremely humourous and hate each other, that's why you can find a good pub every  30 yards.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2016)

Where are you moving from?


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 24, 2016)

I would choose York over Leeds anytime, especially when you will be working in York.


----------



## LDC (Jan 24, 2016)

York is quite quiet and posh mostly. Not much counter cultural stuff or radical left politics going on if that's your scene. Yeah, some nice pubs and places to go but a bit meh and boring tbh. Depends a bit on what you like doing, or wanna do, when you're not working. Leeds is much bigger and so has more options for pretty much everything. It's also really good for quicker trips to the Dales, Lakes, and North Wales for good hills and mountains. Also has good links to Manchester, Sheffield (and the Peak) and Nottingham. And housing is almost certainly cheaper.


----------



## keybored (Jan 25, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Leeds is... also really good for quicker trips to... North Wales


lolwat. You might as well recommend someone live in Bath rather than Bristol because it's quicker to get to France.


----------



## LDC (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah, fair point... York is till shit compared to Leeds though unless you like tea shops and old people.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 25, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, fair point... York is till shit compared to Leeds though unless you like* tea shops and old people*.



I suspect you have been spending too much time in the Betty's. It's not a good idea - just step out and you will see that York is full of students and young people 

I know many people who live in York and work in Leeds -  I don't know anyone who would voluntarily opt for the opposite arrangement.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2016)

Don't really know Leeds (lived there briefly but it was 20 years ago) or York (have friends who live there, but don't visit very often - don't think they are that much in to the nightlife sort of thing though) well enough to comment - and what I'm looking for in somewhere to live may not match yours.

Factors I'd consider -

Cost of commute - rail season ticket calculator here

Time factor of commute (and bear in mind there will be times when either the trains or the roads or both are affected by weather / problems)

Cost of housing in either city

Do you want to have to spend however long it takes commuting 5 days a week or a bit longer travelling for a night out however often that is?


----------

